# Egg Drop from Roost



## bethh (Oct 4, 2018)

One of our Buff Orpingtons has 'laid' 2 eggs from the roost in the last week.  She has been laying for awhile now so she's not new to it.  What does this mean?  Is there something that I need to do?  We haven't had this happen since they first started laying.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2018)

It happens. Just have plenty of soft landing material and many times you can just pick up the egg. sometimes I'd get an egg with a "shell shadow" that looked like it sat in the poot chute too long. LOL


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 5, 2018)

Baymule nailed it. It seems that sometimes they are just 'caught short'. The laying cycle of a hen is about 25 hours, so overnight laying happens. if the hen is perched up for the night she may not be inclined to move from her perch.Likelihood is that she'll be back to 'normal' laying soon.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 6, 2018)

Yep, I get the occasional "roost egg" as well. I'm not doing deep litter but I do have about 6" of pine shavings so they don't usually break. The shell coating gets sort of funky where the egg has been sitting in the litter.


----------



## bethh (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks all.


----------

